# RCA RS4200 integrado tas5611 en corto



## Cannibal (May 26, 2015)

Buenas gente. Tengo un modesto equipo de audio RCA RS 4200 que desde el primer dia cada tanto se apagaba solo sin necesidad de exigirlo demasiado, hasta que un mía no encendió mas. Lo deje 2 o 3 meses desarmado, o cuando lo volví a encender duro unos 10 minutos hasta que volvió a apagarse...

Segun un amigo que lo reviso, el integrado de salida TAS5611A esta en corto y salta la protección contra sobrecorriente.

MÍ CONSULTA ES: hay forma de engañar o desconectar esta protección? Entiendo que esta protección es necesaria pero sería en principio a modo experimental ya que el único inconveniente que tuve fue el mencionado SIN ningún otro síntoma adicional mas que apagarse. 

Se me ocurre desoldar el pin de oc_adj (guíandome por el datasheet) pero no me vendría mal alguna ayuda o dato adicional

Dejo un link directo al datasheet del integrado: 

https://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&q=tas5611a%20datasheet&ei=4NVkVaWqBMKMNsCag8AP&url=http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/tas5611a.pdf&ved=0CCgQFjAB&usg=AFQjCNE5wTMNnPWuMbCn7ObxIPtZh-oBOQ&sig2=t4nWB4aoGZy41IBsH-7j2A

Saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 26, 2015)

¿ Y por que no, mejor, reemplazas el integrado en corto ?


----------



## Cannibal (May 26, 2015)

Soy muy cabeza dura...  pero de todas maneras no lo estoy pudiendo encontrar mas que en China. Hasta ahora con la electrónica de China compre una sd de 64 que en realidad es de 8gb y pedi unos integrados que jamás llegaron... si me traigo me traigo 2 por las dudas pero son casi 2 meses de espera mas un posible desenlace negativo. Mientras tanto mis viejos me piden aunque sea poder escuchar la radio :/


----------



## pandacba (May 26, 2015)

Haber cabeza dura, y porque no se lo pedis a texas directamente?, vas a traer de china algo quie se fabrica en USA??? incluso has buscado pesimamente digikey lo tiene a lal venta incluso ahora hay un digikey argentina con todo en castellano precio del producto y costo del envio


----------



## Cannibal (May 26, 2015)

Bueno voy a ver si puedo traerlo de esa pagina, no se que onda con el envío y la aduana. Ya me quedaron trabados otros productos en retiro. De todas maneras por lo pronto el único dato que tengo es que el integrado esta en corto. PERO no explica muy bien porque el problema es intermitente. 

Necesitaría confirmar que el problema es ese haciendo algún tipo de medición o haciendo reaccionar al menos temporalmente el integrado para confirmar que no tengo otro problema en otro lado. 

Tengo el datasheet con todo el pinout pero que medición debería hacer para mandarme de una a cambiar el integrado?


----------



## pandacba (May 26, 2015)

Tenes otras opcones, traerlos via Farnell o RS componentes de este utimo es representante Yel SRL que estaba en la calle Virrey Ceballos pero ahor se traslado a la vuelta muy cerca de donde estaba, busca la páqina web y del primero (Farnell) el representante es Elecrocomponentes SA


----------



## miguelus (May 26, 2015)

Buenos días cannibal.

 ¿Has visto el Data Sheet de ese Amplificador?

Ese Amplificador es en formato SMD, y tiene 64 Pines 

Tendrás dos grandes problemas, el primero será desoldarlo y el segundo soldar el nuevo.

Creo que deberías pensar en otra solución 

Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2015)

Revisaste que tenga grasa siliconada ? Limpiaste y la reemplazaste ?

Limpiaste el disipador ?

El disipador lleva ventilador ? Funciona bien ?


----------



## Cannibal (May 27, 2015)

dosmetros: tenía grasa y estaba totalmente limpio. No lleva cooler pero de todas maneras ni siquiera enciende y el equipo tiene 1 año de comprado.

Pandacba ahora me fijo y llamo por teléfono

Lo que necesitaría saber es que harían uds en este caso... que cosa empezarían a medir teniendo a mano el datasheet. También tengo el datasheet de un modelo de philco que lleva idénticos componentes.




Miguelus: sisi incluso ayer desolde un pin probando aislar el pin de protección y no funcionó. Trabaje unos años en una fábrica que montabamos componentes smd y cuando había que corregir lo hacíamos con sopletina o incluso a soldador limpio. en este caso incluso se puede hacer con soldador descansando cada tanto la vista.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2015)

Esa pata que desoldaste lleva una resistencia de 30k a masa , podrias probar con 10k y con 57k


----------



## Cannibal (May 31, 2015)

Bueno... malas noticias. El pin del integrado soportó una maniobra pero no 2 y se termino cortando asi que no me queda otra que reemplazarlo. Mañana me pongo en contacto con algún proveedor. Al ser smd voy a tener que ir al Taller de un amigo que tiene sopletina.

PERO... y si cambio el integrado y sigue sin encender? Debería revisar alguna otra cosa antes de cambiar el integrado? Por ejemplo hacer encender la fuente por separado


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2015)

Y si , podrias probar la fuente sola , con carga externa !

P.D.: Yo he limado uno que otro integrado para soldarle un alambrecito . . .


----------



## pandacba (May 31, 2015)

jah!!! el viejo truco para recupera un CI por un pin cortado.....
Cuenta la historia que si se ha de cortar un pin de un CI no ha des ser ni del más barato, ni del más fácil de conseguir..... cual será??? obvio el más caro, el que no se consigue y no queda otra que la inventiva y una buena dosis de paciencia y manos artesanales, con alguna pequeña lima fina y    con mucho cuidado se desgasta en forma vertical a cada lado del pin en cuestión y luego se desprende por encima y por debajo, dejano que asome lo más que se pueda, una macro lupa no es mala idea o el accesoria similar al que se usa en cirugía sobre los lentes, buen pulso un soldador de buena potencia y extremo fino, un alambrecillo de cobre elecrtrolítico(cobre nuevo, no reciclado) estaño de 60/40 de la mejor calidad y del tipo 0.7mm y se estaña el pin, el extremo del alabrecilloj y con un poquitin de calor se une.

Mas arriba lei el tema de  desoldar un smd grnade. si esta dañado, no sirve, entonces lo mejor para no dañar las pistas es "cortar los pines, a la altrua de la càpsula" no con un alicate porque terminaremos rompiendo las pistas, utilzar un minidisco abrasivo con un tornito de mano y con mucho cuidado cortar por ambos lados, una ves ehco retiramos el cuerpo y nos quedaran todos los pines, con malla desoldante proecedmos a retirarlos, salen con mucha facilidad, si se pone un poco dificil agregar estaño para que la aleación sea un poco más "blanda" la malla tiene que ser de buena calidad, de esas que estan bien impregnadas en resinas ya que si no  es de buena caidad sobrecalentaremos todo y dañaremos las pistas.
una vez retirados los pines, resitramos todo exceso de estaño con la malla, luego con un cepillo de dientes viejo o comprado al efecto, y con alcohol isopropílico limpiamos y retiramos los restos de resina, una vez que tenemos todo limpio ubicamos el nuevo CI, nos fijamos en la orientación para no soldarlo mal estamos dos pistas esquinadas y opuestas, posicionamos cuidadosamene el CI SMD, y on un istrumento de  sujeción que esta en otro hilo o algo similar nos disponemos a soldar esos dos pines, calentando sobre el pin veremos que el estaño se funde y lo sujeta, una vez realizado e ambos extreos verificamos una vez más que no este cruzado ni desplazado, de ser asi intentar corregis y deoldarlo de ser necesario, es importante que quede bien.
Una vez logrado esto estaños todo un lado, no importa si se unen pistas, dejamos enfriar y hcemo lo mismo con el opuesto y asi hasta que las cuadtro caras esten bien estañadas, ahora con malla procedemos a retirar el exedente, verificamos visulamente que no quede  ninguna bolita ningún resto, ningún hilo haciendo puente entre los pines, una vez corroborado, solo quedaria volver a limpiar todo con alcohol como se explico más arriba y eso es tdoo....

Espero les sirva, y espero que aparezcan los comentarios de la herramienta adecuada, no todos las tienen, es un tanto cara para el que inicia o para el hobbysta, incluso hasta para muchos que trabajan y viven de las reparacones.
Es apenas una idea de como salir del paso cuando no contamos con el herramental adecuado


----------



## orlamarilla (Oct 3, 2017)

Hola buenos días. Habrá algun reemplazo para ese CI?

tengo el mismo problema y no lo estoy consiguiendo


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2017)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-622203009-tas5611a-tas-5611a-tas5611a-ta55611a-reemplaza-tas5611-5611-_JM_


----------

